
All Blog Links To The New York Times Will Be Freebies. This Could Get Ugly. - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/pay-sieve/
======
jschuur
How are they going to identify if the referring site is a blog? Does any
personal blog count? What if it's self hosted?

